# 16" fire eel not eating.



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I recently aquired a 16" fire eel and placed him in my 220 gallon with all my other fish. He seems a little on the skinny side but ive never owned one before so cant say for sure. Kurtis from Bosleys store agreed with me on its girth. Ive tried hikari massivore pellets, krill, shrimp, and silversides but have yet to see it eat in almost a month. Any suggestions?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Ive also noticed it laying in odd positions, i have a tire track eel that never lays down like the fire eel. I can take pictures of the positions, but on its side from weird angles is the best explanation.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Anybody?...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Posting pics of your setup, the fire eel, and posting your water conditions will help!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I suppose so... You caught me, I'm just being lazy. I will get on that soon.


----------

